# rabbits due



## Rooster#3 (Mar 30, 2010)

i have a pregnant mini holland lop nd she is due to have babies on 4/7/10 through 4/12/10 any tips for birthing appreciated 


thanks
       Roo#3


----------



## anthonyjames (Mar 30, 2010)

Put in a nest box with wood shaving some grassy straw about 3 - 5 days before and she will do the rest.


----------

